

Internet.org Can Co-Exist with Net Neutrality: Zuckerberg - pawansingh_01
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/current-affairs/internetorg-can-co-existnet-neutrality-zuckerberg_1358352.html

======
jfeighery
One thing Internet.org really gets right is design for low bandwidth
connections. In emerging markets, net neutrality is a distant concern since
the reality is severe infrastructure bottlenecks.

I had the chance to try the Internet.org app in Tanzania a few weeks ago. The
sites in the app are static pages designed for low bandwidth and the effect is
to make entire parts of the internet usable. For example, open the BBC inside
I.org app and it's quick and snappy. Try going to BBC.co.uk in the browser and
the network provider chokes on downloading all the flash, javascript, video,
ads, etc. -- can't even load the page.

Given that reality, one can appreciate Zuckerberg's point that having some
internet is better than none. The market can and should provide healthy
competition to Facebook's play by designing sites for low bandwidth.

~~~
pawansingh_01
absolutely! jfeighery,

